# Will not stop trying to bite the kids



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning everyone,
As some of you may know, we brought Griffin home on Nov. 9th (GSD male from Carissima kennels, 80lb, DOB: Oct 25th 2017). He is very smart and seems to be adapting well. My major concern though is he tries to nip/bite the kids in order to play. He is leashed in the house and I have the leash in my hands at all times when kids are around. He is not allowed to roam around on his own when kids are there because he tries to play with them but it scares them. My boys are 8 (Bday today), 5 1/2 and our daughter is 2 1/2 yrs old. They have been around dogs before and know the rules. Once kids are in bed at night, he just follows me around and is more calm. And yes, he gets plenty of exercise everyday. 

The problem is that even when on of the kids is calmly walking from the living room to the kitchen, Griffin will want to play(which is normal) but he will pull on clothes or try and bite arm, hand or other body part. The boys are now scared of him and my daughter is not. She wants to play with him but I'm concerned he will hurt her accidentally. She is about 35lbs and he is 80lb. AS you all know, he is a big boy and does not seem to know his strength.

I have been keeping him on leash and when he goes to nip or bite them (it's evident it's not to lick them), he gets a very firm NO and a correction from me. He will stop but then 1 min later, he will do it again.
I have a trainer coming over tomorrow night (he was supposed to come last night but he had to cxl). 

What else can I do? Great dog but I need to make sure he realizes that all 3 kids are off limits! 
Thank you for your suggestions as I'm feeling concerned.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't automatically think of that as wanting to play. I'd think more along the lines of he's in some way bothered by the kids, maybe feeling a little competitive for your attention with them. What your describing could be feeding in to that a little. Make him lay down and stay out of the way for now, see what the trainer see's and tells you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

looks like you have a good start on it. I think having another set of eyes seeing the interaction is exactly what you need to find the missing puzzle piece. 

Is there anyway you can include the kids into the training? If they are teaching him to sit and retrieve and fun little tricks that might change his attitude toward them. I once had a ridgie mix that my daughter loved to teach tricks to (to surprise me no less) and got quite good at it.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't automatically think of that as wanting to play. I'd think more along the lines of he's in some way bothered by the kids, maybe feeling a little competitive for your attention with them. What your describing could be feeding in to that a little. Make him lay down and stay out of the way for now, see what the trainer see's and tells you.


I have to disagree here. If he was bothered by the kids he would to try to engage with them.
You can try to just follow him off leash for awhile and when he nips @ anybody I would grab him by his scruff and put him to the ground with a HUGE NO. I would then continue to follow and when I se it happening again I would stand between your kids and your dog and give another firm no and point @ him as your hand gesture. Continue WATCHING him @ all times and try to catch him before he acts with another firm no. You can try putting him down a couple times but if he doesn't adhere to your commands then he is not seeing you as a leader or the alpha.

Last I would try the e-collar but you will need a trainer to show you the best method.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh boy. I disagree Malibu. Strongly in fact.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

If it is play, replace with a toy and engage until he learns that toys are what he mouths, not body parts.. It requires consistency, but should change over fairly quickly if this is what is driving his mouthing


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Oh boy. I disagree Malibu. Strongly in fact.


I do also. There have been some close calls with my 2yr old Olivia and I can't take any chances. Accidents happen too fast.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Hineni7 said:


> If it is play, replace with a toy and engage until he learns that toys are what he mouths, not body parts.. It requires consistency, but should change over fairly quickly if this is what is driving his mouthing


He has a squeaky rabbit he likes but loses interest as soon as the kids are around. He drops the toys and tries to grab them.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

car2ner said:


> looks like you have a good start on it. I think having another set of eyes seeing the interaction is exactly what you need to find the missing puzzle piece.
> 
> Is there anyway you can include the kids into the training? If they are teaching him to sit and retrieve and fun little tricks that might change his attitude toward them. I once had a ridgie mix that my daughter loved to teach tricks to (to surprise me no less) and got quite good at it.


Yes, the kids will be there also. The trainer specifically requested to have them there so he can speak to them and see the dynamic between them. They have been trying to do sit with him and when he does, he gets a treat. It does not last long though and he is back to trying to chomp down on them. The boys are scared of him now


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

GSDenthusias said:


> I do also. There have been some close calls with my 2yr old Olivia and I can't take any chances. Accidents happen too fast.


Look up the Place Command. Thats basically what I'm talking about. It helps create some self control and avoids conflicts that can sneak up without us noticing. They lay down where you tell them, and they don't get up until you tell them.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Malibu said:


> I have to disagree here. If he was bothered by the kids he would to try to engage with them.
> You can try to just follow him off leash for awhile and when he nips @ anybody I would grab him by his scruff and put him to the ground with a HUGE NO. I would then continue to follow and when I se it happening again I would stand between your kids and your dog and give another firm no and point @ him as your hand gesture. Continue WATCHING him @ all times and try to catch him before he acts with another firm no. You can try putting him down a couple times but if he doesn't adhere to your commands then he is not seeing you as a leader or the alpha.
> 
> Last I would try the e-collar but you will need a trainer to show you the best method.


Thank you for your advice Malibu. I have been watching him like a hawk and I'm literally right there every moment to make sure nothing happens but I can't leave him off leash. I am sure something would happen as he is becoming more and more assertive with his nips and bite attempts.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Look up the Place Command. Thats basically what I'm talking about. It helps create some self control and avoids conflicts that can sneak up without us noticing. They lay down where you tell them, and they don't get up until you tell them.


Is the Place Command on this forum or do you mean search on Google for it? Just wanna make sure I have the right one


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is where you replace it.. Yes, it requires a bit of work, but he has to learn that toys are for play kids are not.. Same with my pup. She wants my hands she gets a toy, she wants my foot she gets a toy, she wants my face, she gets a toy... She is learning and it is trying sometimes, but that is a GSD puppy for you... Try it when you have the time to intervene and help your kids.. Have numerous toys, from his rabbit to a ball to something he can tug... If it is about play engagement, you ill start to see a difference ?


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

GSDenthusias said:


> I do also. There have been some close calls with my 2yr old Olivia and I can't take any chances. Accidents happen too fast.


I don't understand what you are saying about your 2 year old. I am saying you must take control and your dog needs to know mouthing is not expectable. YOU must stand between your dog and child and correct your dog by blocking and protecting your child.

I think due to all the fear in your household that it is not helping your situation.

I do not have a problem at all being disagreed with but at least have a better answer. :grin2:.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

GSDenthusias said:


> Is the Place Command on this forum or do you mean search on Google for it? Just wanna make sure I have the right one


Its been discussed on here a few times, or if you like those stonnie dennis videos, he probably has something there about it. Some people will lay the dog on something to create a kind of boundry. I use it just as a casual down any where.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Malibu said:


> I don't understand what you are saying about your 2 year old. I am saying you must take control and your dog needs to know mouthing is not expectable. YOU must stand between your dog and child and correct your dog by blocking and protecting your child.
> 
> I think due to all the fear in your household that it is not helping your situation.
> 
> I do not have a problem at all being disagreed with but at least have a better answer. :grin2:.


I have done everything you mentioned except pinning dog on floor and it does not seem to help. Stand between them, stop him, strong NO (he knows I mean business) and firm correction. He stops, then 2 secs later he is back at it. I cannot do anything else except watch dog and kids. I'm asking if there are any other things I can do to stop this behaviour for more than 2 seconds at a time? He knows it's wrong but he just chooses to continue. 

I'm not afraid of dog in the least, 2 yr old isn't, my hubby isn't but the boys are hesistant now because they have had their clothes grabbed or arm in a moment where I was pouring a glass of milk or juice for one of the others.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Malibu said:


> I don't understand what you are saying about your 2 year old. I am saying you must take control and your dog needs to know mouthing is not expectable. YOU must stand between your dog and child and correct your dog by blocking and protecting your child.
> 
> I think due to all the fear in your household that it is not helping your situation.
> 
> I do not have a problem at all being disagreed with but at least have a better answer. :grin2:.


He's 80lbs and she's only had him a couple of weeks. Telling her to try and physically overpower him is dangerous and irresponsible. The ecollar is the worst choice. You run the risk of associating contact with the kids to the stim. I'd like to help her avoid getting anyone, kids, her, her husband bit.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Its been discussed on here a few times, or if you like those stonnie dennis videos, he probably has something there about it. Some people will lay the dog on something to create a kind of boundry. I use it just as a casual down any where.


I think I will watch ALL the Stonnie Dennis videos I can find


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> He's 80lbs and she's only had him a couple of weeks. Telling her to try and physically overpower him is dangerous and irresponsible. The ecollar is the worst choice. You run the risk of associating contact with the kids to the stim. I'd like to help her avoid getting anyone, kids, her, her husband bit.


Exactly how I feel. Thank you I will keep distance between Griffin and kids and we will all meet with trainer tomorrow evening.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Hineni7 said:


> That is where you replace it.. Yes, it requires a bit of work, but he has to learn that toys are for play kids are not.. Same with my pup. She wants my hands she gets a toy, she wants my foot she gets a toy, she wants my face, she gets a toy... She is learning and it is trying sometimes, but that is a GSD puppy for you... Try it when you have the time to intervene and help your kids.. Have numerous toys, from his rabbit to a ball to something he can tug... If it is about play engagement, you ill start to see a difference ?


Thank you. We will keep at it and get more toys.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Good luck with the trainer I hope he can help. You have had a rough couple weeks..

I remember getting a 1 year old GSD from a breeder 30 years ago due to losing a puppy to parvo while he was being trained for a month. We walk out in a huge yard and she handed me the leash and Kenny & I walked a bit and I knelt down and put my hand out. He just looked at me and I said in my nice voice come here Kenny and I started so very gently to pull the leash towards me. I then hear a growl and I thought to myself I sure hope she the breeders knows what she is doing leaving my alone with this dog. I continued to real Kenny in and I started to pet him. We then put him in the car and went home. She never got Kenny back..

I guess what I am saying is your dog has been in your house for 2 weeks and I do not believe he would ever hurt any child of yours. If he has issues like that somebody would have gotten nailed on day 1 or 2 and Griffy would be gone. Again good luck tomorrow...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

When I say bothered GSD, I'm using that as a real broad, general term. Confusion, competition with them for something as simple as standing next to you. A lack of respect for the kids. For the time being I wouldn't bother trying to create any expectation of playing with the kids, or that them feeding him treats is going to change his perception. See what the trainer says about teaching him to behave calmly around them, take your time and that will give you a better opportunity to kind of reintroduce them.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

GSDs are herding dogs ......they are vigilant with all their senses.....if you allow it....they will attempt to restore order to the "flock" when people move around from room to room.........little humans seem to be especially susceptible to their innate herding instincts. Steve's comment regarding a solid adherence to the place command issued by the one in charge will gain you much benefit. If the dog is tethered to you and on a down/stay....and people move about and the dog tries to break the command...you should have great control via the dog being tethered to you.... put the dog back into a commanded down/stay. The dog only moves when you do.....





SuperG


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

There is a lot of chaos in the house, by the dog's standards. Kids run by and he's grabbing them as a way to control the situation, in his mind, or as a mindless move-grab type reaction. In the end, the why isn't important. A few things could be triggering it, the kids could inadvertently be inviting a grab by hesitating or eye-balling the dog (out of fear of being grabbed), and many dogs don't enjoy people running by them when they are lying down. 

All these things are hard to control variables. 

I'd see what the trainer says, but I'd go so far as to say perhaps the dog should be returned and rehomed to an older-kids or adult only home. I just don't like taking chances with a new dog in a home with such young kids and an inexperienced owner. 

There are lots of ways to help/train for this scenario, or crate or manage the dog during the times of chaos, but ideally the dog would have seen all this as a small pup, gotten used to it, and been corrected early for unwanted behaviors. I generally don't advocate to give up a dog, but in this case, it may just be the wrong fit. Plenty of GSDs I've known and owned wouldn't think of grabbing at small kids, not sure if my sample size is skewed, but most of these bombproof GSD were females. Why struggle when it could be so much easier? 

Just my thoughts, of course.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Along with the "place" command, "Leave it" might be useful as well. I think I've mentioned in another Griffin thread that I have a two male GSDs and two young kids (a three-year-old and an 18-month-old). If you haven't already, you might want to teach your older kids to try not to run, squeal, laugh wildly, wave their arms around, or make lots of fast sudden movements while interacting with Griff at this time.

Have you set up any baby gates? Is Griff crate trained? Perhaps while you are working on the things Steve suggested and waiting for the trainer, you could set up some safe places for him to go if he gets too amped up. It couldn't hurt for him to have a quiet place where he can observe your household and get used to how kids behave, and where he can't get into trouble.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

sebrench said:


> Along with the "place" command, "Leave it" might be useful as well. I think I've mentioned in another Griffin thread that I have a two male GSDs and two young kids (a three-year-old and an 18-month-old). If you haven't already, you might want to teach your older kids to try not to run, squeal, laugh wildly, wave their arms around, or make lots of fast sudden movements while interacting with Griff at this time.
> 
> Have you set up any baby gates? Is Griff crate trained? Perhaps while you are working on the things Steve suggested and waiting for the trainer, you could set up some safe places for him to go if he gets too amped up. It couldn't hurt for him to have a quiet place where he can observe your household and get used to how kids behave, and where he can't get into trouble.


They are calm around him and don't do any of the above mentioned as we had talked about it prior to Griffin arriving. I tried baby gates and he jumps over them to get out. We are working on crate training... he cries and barks as soon as he goes in but then settles down and watches us.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Saco said:


> There is a lot of chaos in the house, by the dog's standards. Kids run by and he's grabbing them as a way to control the situation, in his mind, or as a mindless move-grab type reaction. In the end, the why isn't important. A few things could be triggering it, the kids could inadvertently be inviting a grab by hesitating or eye-balling the dog (out of fear of being grabbed), and many dogs don't enjoy people running by them when they are lying down.
> 
> All these things are hard to control variables.
> 
> ...


I'm not ready to give up on him just yet.... We will try with a trainer and see what happens.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Malibu said:


> Good luck with the trainer I hope he can help. You have had a rough couple weeks..
> 
> I remember getting a 1 year old GSD from a breeder 30 years ago due to losing a puppy to parvo while he was being trained for a month. We walk out in a huge yard and she handed me the leash and Kenny & I walked a bit and I knelt down and put my hand out. He just looked at me and I said in my nice voice come here Kenny and I started so very gently to pull the leash towards me. I then hear a growl and I thought to myself I sure hope she the breeders knows what she is doing leaving my alone with this dog. I continued to real Kenny in and I started to pet him. We then put him in the car and went home. She never got Kenny back..
> 
> I guess what I am saying is your dog has been in your house for 2 weeks and I do not believe he would ever hurt any child of yours. If he has issues like that somebody would have gotten nailed on day 1 or 2 and Griffy would be gone. Again good luck tomorrow...


I sure hope you are right. I'm not ready to give up on him .... We will try with a trainer and see what happens.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

I wish you the best- you sound like a great home for him, I just have gotten to the point where I like to make things easy on myself and my family. I've absolutely worked with a dog that wasn't by nature a good "fit" and I had great success and learned a whole lot in the process, but there weren't any young kids involved. He sounds like a really nice dog, and please update on what the trainer has to say, it may be a relatively "easy" solution.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

You are so right not to risk your kids around a large dog you’ve only had for a few weeks. Griffin sounds like a great dog, but he clearly does not yet understand what the limits are around the kids. You are smart not to assume he would never hurt them, you just can’t know that yet. Good luck with the trainer, keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

We are rooting for you! Keep us updated. 

I had an ugly wire kennel in the corner of my living room for several years while the GSDs were growing up. I hated to look at it, but it was really useful. 

One of my GSDs respects boundaries. The other jumps baby-gates (and fences unfortunately) like your Griff. I bought the tallest ex-pen I could find, designed for giant breeds like great Danes. This usually contained him. If I put him behind the ex-pen when I wasn't home, he would escape, but if I was home, he was fine. Now that he is about 2.5 years old, he doesn't try to jump the baby gate anymore. We have this one, which was the tallest one I could find. It also keeps the toddler away from places I don't want him.  

https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infan...se+Deco+Extra+Tall+Walk-Thru+Gate,+Beige&th=1


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Saco said:


> I wish you the best- you sound like a great home for him, I just have gotten to the point where I like to make things easy on myself and my family. I've absolutely worked with a dog that wasn't by nature a good "fit" and I had great success and learned a whole lot in the process, but there weren't any young kids involved. He sounds like a really nice dog, and please update on what the trainer has to say, it may be a relatively "easy" solution.


I agree with you on trying to keep things easy for myself and my family. I'm in my 30's, have a career, family and that's why I thought it would be easier with an older GSD as opposed to a brand new puppy. I guess I was wrong... I really hope it works out with Griffin.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

sebrench said:


> We are rooting for you! Keep us updated.
> 
> I had an ugly wire kennel in the corner of my living room for several years while the GSDs were growing up. I hated to look at it, but it was really useful.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will see what the trainer says tomorrow and go from there. Do you put the dog in the crate while you are bathing kids or something? I just don't want him to think it's punishment if I put him in for 10 or 15 mins while I put all the kids to bed or something and I can't watch him.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

I saved the link and I will look it to purchasing it to keep him and kids separate when needed.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

GSDenthusias said:


> Do you put the dog in the crate while you are bathing kids or something? I just don't want him to think it's punishment if I put him in for 10 or 15 mins while I put all the kids to bed or something and I can't watch him.


I seperate the dogs and the kids for meal times, particularly. My 18-month-old has discovered the joy of throwing his food on the floor, which is even more fun if there's a big dog waiting to gobble it up. Sometimes a dog puts his head in the baby's lap to root around for fallen food, which I don't like or allow. It's just easier and more relaxing to put the dogs away than to police every second of meal time. If the kids are running around in a way that I think will amp the dogs up, I put the dogs behind their gate, or in our fenced-in yard until things calm down. The dogs still get training, exercise, trips to the park, and quality time with the family, so I don't feel too guilty for doing this.

Used correctly, I don't think your dog will dislike the crate or view it as a punishment--especially if it's positioned in a place where he can still feel like a part of the family. You might try feeding him in the crate, putting safe chews and toys inside, and having him sleep in the crate.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

sebrench said:


> I seperate the dogs and the kids for meal times, particularly. My 18-month-old has discovered the joy of throwing his food on the floor, which is even more fun if there's a big dog waiting to gobble it up. Sometimes a dog puts his head in the baby's lap to root around for fallen food, which I don't like or allow. It's just easier and more relaxing to put the dogs away than to police every second of meal time. If the kids are running around in a way that I think will amp the dogs up, I put the dogs behind their gate, or in our fenced-in yard until things calm down. The dogs still get training, exercise, trips to the park, and quality time with the family, so I don't feel too guilty for doing this.
> 
> Used correctly, I don't think your dog will dislike the crate or view it as a punishment--especially if it's positioned in a place where he can still feel like a part of the family. You might try feeding him in the crate, putting safe chews and toys inside, and having him sleep in the crate.


He didn't sleep in crate prior to arriving at our house. He sleeps in it now and is 100% better in it. I think I'm going to move the crate today though and put it in living room so he can see the kitchen and the whole main floor (our main floor is open concept). That way, he can see what's going on like you said and everyone is safe during meal times. Griffin does not like going out into our 1 acre fenced yard if nobody is going out with him. He just stands at door and barks to come in? I don't know why as there is plenty of room to run and things to explore.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

GSDenthusias said:


> He didn't sleep in crate prior to arriving at our house. He sleeps in it now and is 100% better in it. I think I'm going to move the crate today though and put it in living room so he can see the kitchen and the whole main floor (our main floor is open concept). That way, he can see what's going on like you said and everyone is safe during meal times. Griffin does not like going out into our 1 acre fenced yard if nobody is going out with him. He just stands at door and barks to come in? I don't know why as there is plenty of room to run and things to explore.



My dogs generally don't like being out in the yard alone either. In their minds the heaven would be outdoors with us playing with them. Moving the crate to the living room might be a very good idea.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Will he continue with the biting after exercise? I'm not saying exercise will fix anything, but we have a similar situation as yours only our guy came home as a pup. He is eight months old now and still has his days. Those days are when wife and I both work long days, luckily it's only a couple times a week. 

We have been using redirection with a toy and at times I think he believes biting us is part of a play sequence. If he bites one of us we tell him no and to go find a toy, which he will do imediately and come running back with it. We've also used the place command and this works too, but when he's really ramped up he will protest, still it does work. 

We have 5 kids, 3 adults and 2 teenagers. We also have 2 grandkids and it can be a bit challenging when everyone is home. We know the source of why our pup bites, but as Steve mentioned there can be other things going on with what you're seeing. Hopefully the trainer will have some answers for you.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

GSDenthusias said:


> Griffin does not like going out into our 1 acre fenced yard if nobody is going out with him. He just stands at door and barks to come in? I don't know why as there is plenty of room to run and things to explore.


GSDs love to be with their people. Ours will initially run out to patrol the yard. After that, they'll wait at the door to be let back in--unless something good comes along to bark at. The door is glass, so they'll lie there, usually with a toy, staring at us until we let them come inside. The porch is covered, so they're protected from the weather, and I just let them chill out there until I'm ready for them.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*herding*

Is he nervise? he or the kids over excited/jumping around, does it look like he is trying to herd them like dogs do with sheep/cattle?


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

car2ner said:


> My dogs generally don't like being out in the yard alone either. In their minds the heaven would be outdoors with us playing with them. Moving the crate to the living room might be a very good idea.


We moved crate to the living room yesterday and I think it's good for everyone. While I was feeding the kids dinner, I put him in crate and he just relaxed and watched. Then I took him out for a walk and we played off leash at the park/nature trails and fed him when we got back. Last night was much better and trainer is coming tonight.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Nigel said:


> Will he continue with the biting after exercise? I'm not saying exercise will fix anything, but we have a similar situation as yours only our guy came home as a pup. He is eight months old now and still has his days. Those days are when wife and I both work long days, luckily it's only a couple times a week.
> 
> We have been using redirection with a toy and at times I think he believes biting us is part of a play sequence. If he bites one of us we tell him no and to go find a toy, which he will do imediately and come running back with it. We've also used the place command and this works too, but when he's really ramped up he will protest, still it does work.
> 
> We have 5 kids, 3 adults and 2 teenagers. We also have 2 grandkids and it can be a bit challenging when everyone is home. We know the source of why our pup bites, but as Steve mentioned there can be other things going on with what you're seeing. Hopefully the trainer will have some answers for you.


I'm relieved to know that we're not the only ones with this issue. Thank you for sharing He thinks it's a game and it seems that the smaller the child, the more he thinks they are his toy. He tries to bite my sleeves in the morning to play when we go out for our early morning walk but I give him a stern NO and he stops. We have a trainer coming over after dinner today to work with all of us in order to get this under control. He isn't very good at the place command yet but we are working on it. This forum has been a lifesaver as it's been a busy 2 weeks since we have brought him home.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

dojoson41 said:


> Is he nervise? he or the kids over excited/jumping around, does it look like he is trying to herd them like dogs do with sheep/cattle?


I do not think he is nervous but he gets excited and wants to play with them. I haven't noticed that he tries to herd them yet but I keep him very close to me so I can intervene if he tries to nip one of them.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Todays the big day.... You will be pleased.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Saint was doing that for awhile and the XO thought the nibbling was in response to the many treats I was giving him during training. Yes I know that is not your problem.

My solution was to use a rolled up towel to bonk Saint over the head whenever I said NO. I didn't have to really hit him hard either, it seemed speaking harshly shamed him enough, but the follow through bonk after saying NO really changed his nipping behavior quickly...

...oh yeah for a day or two I said 'enough' before escalating to 'NO'.

ps the bonk towel aid was the advice from our trainer...very effective too.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

LOL, My brother always used a rolled up magazine but never even had to use it. He would just grab it and his dog would stop. =)


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Malibu said:


> Todays the big day.... You will be pleased.


Hope so. Will post an update after we have our session with trainer.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

saintbob said:


> Saint was doing that for awhile and the XO thought the nibbling was in response to the many treats I was giving him during training. Yes I know that is not your problem.
> 
> My solution was to use a rolled up towel to bonk Saint over the head whenever I said NO. I didn't have to really hit him hard either, it seemed speaking harshly shamed him enough, but the follow through bonk after saying NO really changed his nipping behavior quickly...
> 
> ...


I'm glad that worked with Saint. Maybe we need something as simple as that also. We meet with trainer tonight and see what he suggests... Will post an update afterwards


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

Good morning,
We had our 1st family session with the trainer last night for approx 90 mins. It went very well! We are all feeling much more confident that this will work out with Griffin. We just need to put in the time and effort. The trainer arrived and spoke to all 3 kids about the importance of being assertive with the dog and using their strong voice. He was really good at explaining in terms that they understood. Then, they practiced recall with him, played crate games and got him to sit & then down. The kids were so happy that Griffin was listening to them Even my 2yr old (with help of trainer) was able to say "crate" and Griffin would go in and lay down. We are going to practice what he showed us all week and he will be back next week. It's money very well spent in my opinion. 
We will still go back to the breeder's on Sunday mornings because it's a group class with the same trainer and it's good for everyone.

So, it's not perfect but we are going to work with the trainer for as long as needed so that Griffin respects and listens to everyone in the family, not just me. He did remind us that Griffin is only 13 months old and he has only been with us 2 weeks today so there is an adjustment period. I think he is going to be a great dog for us


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

:


GSDenthusias said:


> Good morning,
> We had our 1st family session with the trainer last night for approx 90 mins. It went very well! We are all feeling much more confident that this will work out with Griffin. We just need to put in the time and effort. The trainer arrived and spoke to all 3 kids about the importance of being assertive with the dog and using their strong voice. He was really good at explaining in terms that they understood. Then, they practiced recall with him, played crate games and got him to sit & then down. The kids were so happy that Griffin was listening to them Even my 2yr old (with help of trainer) was able to say "crate" and Griffin would go in and lay down. We are going to practice what he showed us all week and he will be back next week. It's money very well spent in my opinion.
> We will still go back to the breeder's on Sunday mornings because it's a group class with the same trainer and it's good for everyone.
> 
> So, it's not perfect but we are going to work with the trainer for as long as needed so that Griffin respects and listens to everyone in the family, not just me. He did remind us that Griffin is only 13 months old and he has only been with us 2 weeks today so there is an adjustment period. I think he is going to be a great dog for us



:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's great news!An excellent beginning


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That's wonderful. Glad the session went well!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Yay, good news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I just noticed this post, so I hope things are still going well with Griffin! I just wanted to let you know we are having the same problem with our 5 month old GSD. He goes after all of us, though. He actually doesn’t seem as bad with the kids as he is with me and my husband, but I usually have him either in his crate, outside, or on his leash when the kids are around. I tried toy diversion (he has little interest in toys), stern “no!” (He totally ignores that), grabbing his nose, which the previous trainer told me to do (that seemed to just make him angry and more aggressive), squealing when he bites (which worked for a few days, until he decided I was a fun squeaky toy), and the newest is spraying him with water. That was working really well for about a week, but now he’s ignoring that, too. The trainer I am seeing now suggested spraying Binanca into his mouth (she said this works with her shepherd), so I’m going to have to buy some of that now. When he is being sweet, he is so sweet; cuddling up to us and giving kisses and rolling onto his back for tummy rubs, but when he is bad, he reminds me of a police dog attacking a person in a bite suit, except I’m not wearing a bite suit! Anyway, it’s a problem, but we’re working on it. It’s exhausting! And he is so sweet when we see the trainer, this is only when we’re home and there are no distractions. So, I don’t think the trainer realizes the seriousness of the problem. Mine doesn’t understand “down” yet, though we work on it every day, several times a day. He’s good with “sit” and “come” as long as there are no distractions, and occasionally with distractions. But, for some reason, he just isn’t getting “down.”
Oh, and mine also refuses to go out into the yard alone! I have to go outside with him to potty. And, it’s been raining here the last couple of days, and he refuses to go out in the rain, with it without me! This is his first experience with rain, so I think he just needs to learn he won’t melt. It doesn’t help that he isn’t getting as much exercise as he needs, between the smoke from the CA fires, and now the rain.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@JewelLaverne land sharks a great way to describe gsd pups! I remember feeling like I was being conditioned as bait. Being cooped up does not help. If you can get your pup to like toys or a ball -life will be a little bit easier we used to tie a rope on Max’s toy and dangle it and drag it down the dirt path and let him run and chase toy. It’s how we for him to pull a light sled as wee pup. If you get your pup interested in a toy then you can keep his mouth busy and redirect. Structured interactions teaching them to use their brain when out with you. Lots of really special treats to use as rewards for learning some obedience exercises. I had kids do agility with pups, we taught max how to pull a light sled in the winter played hidden seek games. Got use to nail trims, grooming, baths and went on different adventures. Crate are great for when you are not interacting and supervising pup. Videos of sitting on the dog help them settle down when out of crate. Patience and constant repetition and redirecting will be a way of life until your pup matures. Adolescence may need some reminding and correcting. This period does go by fast even if it does not feel like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

So, I don't know if this will help or not but I'll toss it out there.

If the kids are nervous around the dog they MIGHT do little things that encourage the dog's nips. Every day I'm more impressed by how focused dogs are on our mannerisms and postures.

Boon tends to bite at my husband a lot more than he does me, and it's been pointed out by a trainer that the biting (not really aggressive biting, mind you) is caused by my husband's activities and gestures.

For example, my husband likes to play with Boon by chasing him around the yard. Boon loves to run, so great... until the chase stops and it's Boon's turn to chase hubby! Trainer said "throw a ball instead".

Husband said "the dog likes walks, but he jumps on me and tries to bite or grab the leash as we cross the road there." Trainer asks for a demo, watches husband walk the dog across the road. Lo and behold, husband walks the dog with the leash hand and arm held out like a big old target, poop bag holder swinging around like a prey toy. Trainer told him to keep his arm relaxed at his side. The problem pretty much stopped then. (The pinch collar did a lot too!)


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> So, I don't know if this will help or not but I'll toss it out there.
> 
> If the kids are nervous around the dog they MIGHT do little things that encourage the dog's nips. Every day I'm more impressed by how focused dogs are on our mannerisms and postures.
> 
> ...


We had a trainer come over a week ago today and it helped so much. We are continuing to work with the trainer. The kids are much more assertive than they were before and things are getting better but it's a work in progress. Griffin is 13 months and it's evident that he is an adolescent.


----------



## GSDenthusias (Sep 17, 2018)

JewelLaverne said:


> I just noticed this post, so I hope things are still going well with Griffin! I just wanted to let you know we are having the same problem with our 5 month old GSD. He goes after all of us, though. He actually doesn’t seem as bad with the kids as he is with me and my husband, but I usually have him either in his crate, outside, or on his leash when the kids are around. I tried toy diversion (he has little interest in toys), stern “no!” (He totally ignores that), grabbing his nose, which the previous trainer told me to do (that seemed to just make him angry and more aggressive), squealing when he bites (which worked for a few days, until he decided I was a fun squeaky toy), and the newest is spraying him with water. That was working really well for about a week, but now he’s ignoring that, too. The trainer I am seeing now suggested spraying Binanca into his mouth (she said this works with her shepherd), so I’m going to have to buy some of that now. When he is being sweet, he is so sweet; cuddling up to us and giving kisses and rolling onto his back for tummy rubs, but when he is bad, he reminds me of a police dog attacking a person in a bite suit, except I’m not wearing a bite suit! Anyway, it’s a problem, but we’re working on it. It’s exhausting! And he is so sweet when we see the trainer, this is only when we’re home and there are no distractions. So, I don’t think the trainer realizes the seriousness of the problem. Mine doesn’t understand “down” yet, though we work on it every day, several times a day. He’s good with “sit” and “come” as long as there are no distractions, and occasionally with distractions. But, for some reason, he just isn’t getting “down.”
> Oh, and mine also refuses to go out into the yard alone! I have to go outside with him to potty. And, it’s been raining here the last couple of days, and he refuses to go out in the rain, with it without me! This is his first experience with rain, so I think he just needs to learn he won’t melt. It doesn’t help that he isn’t getting as much exercise as he needs, between the smoke from the CA fires, and now the rain.


I can totally relate to your post... we are now working with a trainer and it helps BIG TIME!! Also, kids are learning to be more assertive. Our kids are 8, 5 1/2 and 2 1/2yrs old and the youngest is by far, the more assertive. Griffin listens to our 2 1/2 yr old! She uses her loud voice (she speaks very well) and is not afraid at all! The boys are getting there. 
All I can say, is a trainer helps and we exercise him alot! We have lots of snow here and last night I took him our from 7-8pm and he was running in the field in the knee deep snow and jumping. He loved it but was soo tired that he fell asleep quickly when we got home. So, I've learnt that the 2 key factors for us are: exercise and training. Hope this helps!! Hang in there It will get easier... and I keep telling myself that too. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Boon is almost 1 yr old and the equivalent of a 16-yr old boy, hormonally speaking. He gets easily distracted. My expectations have to adjust depending on what's going on around us, but the dog loves to work and be engaged with training activities, especially when we dole out treats and break up training with play. And it's great to have a professional (who's experienced with WL GSDs) come and give out critiques and tips to improve my training. So much better than getting frustrated and not knowing if it's me or the dog who has the issue. Now I pretty much always can know it's me!


----------

